# 2011- 2012 Official Band Reporting Thread



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Let's see 'em.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Banded Canada Goose, shot 09/05/11 in Allendale, MI. Banded in Allendale, MI on 06/26/10, was too young to fly when banded.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a GOOD one!! 
I'm up north in Harrisville (Alcona County). Where I live we have a flyway over our home and property. I was mowing the grass yesterday around 5:30pm when here come the birds off the Harbor!!!

These birds are usually so low you here the wind in their wings. One huge flight went over and I grabbed my gun and made one honk and here came a flight of about 40 birds. I picked* ONE* and led him for a bit and down he went. By then the flight was past and I wasn't able to pick off another one or two.

Anywho... I knew it had gone down behind the home and I got my male black lab, who was wound up tighter than a swiss watch at this point, I told him to hunt him up!!! He back with my goose and out of all the gese I picked he had a BAND ON HIM!!! Awesome!!!

I hunt geese religiously and this is my first band in 8 years. COOL!

Now... The bird was banded 6/17/2008 in Mesopotamia, Trumbull County, Ohio!! Time to get out my map and see where the "H" is this place. I'll Google Map it. All I know is that is long way to fly. Probably coming down from it's summer haunt in Canada or the UP of Michigan. Who knows, it's just way too cool.


----------



## schuttie2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

5 guys 24 birds 2 bands....shot in st. clair county... one was banded in 2008 in bay city, michigan as a hatchling... the second one was banded in ft. albany, ontario in 2010 born before 2010


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Shot 1 opening morning: Female, hatched in 09, banded 6/23/09 in Winn, MI....cool thing was, it was 72 numbers away from a band I had harvested 2 years prior an hour south of where I was hunting opening morning

Also shot another 1 on the 10th up north: Female, hatched in 05 or earlier banded 6/27/2006 in Lansing, MI...

I'll post pics when I get a chance...


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Here is my first in a number of years. Hunting last Sat with a buddy who for the last three yrs has gotten bands with me. I don't think he reports them unless I do it for him. Finally my turn:










Here is the info:

Species: CANADA GOOSE
Date banded: 06/25/2001
Banding Location: ANN ARBOR, MICHIGAN, USA
Age: WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2001 
Sex: UNKNOWN 
How Obtained: Shot
Status of Band: Removed from Bird
Status of Bird: Dead


----------



## schuttie2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

pic to previous post


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Banded Canada Goose, shot 09/05/11 in Allendale, MI. Banded in Allendale, MI on 06/26/10, was too young to fly when banded.


We shot 6 bands out of that flock last year opening early goose weekend (banded the same date and likely the same place)  That's probably the goose that made it away safely as I had to pull off of the bird and duck just before I got hit in the head with another my cousin had shot out of that flock.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Group band shot 9-15-11 in ingham county.

Banded in 2009 

Akimiski island. James bay canada.
Hatched prior 2009

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

on labor day 2011 i shot my first banded bird ever, and the first bird of the season.










Banding Data
Band Number 0978-25112 Banded 06/16/2005
Sex FEMALE

Encounter Data
Location 5 mi N of WISNER, TUSCOLA COUNTY, Encountered 09/05/2011
MICHIGAN, UNITED STATES

Species LARGE CANADA GOOSE
Age of Bird WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2005

Bander MR DONALD AVERS
MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT NATURAL RES
ROSE LAKE WRC
8562 E STOLL ROAD
EAST LANSING MI 48823


----------



## Nova83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guess this is a good time to get my first post in...











*Band Number *****-58205 *Banded *06/27/2011

*Species *
​LARGE CANADA GOOSE

*Age of Bird *​
WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2011

1/2 MI. S. OF LUNA PIER (LUNA PIER HARBOR CLUB), MONROE COUNTY, MICHIGAN,

USA​

*Encountered *
09/12/2011
​


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Band number: 1008-20973

Species: LARGE CANADA GOOSE

Date banded: 06/29/2007

Banding Location: GRAND HAVEN, MICHIGAN, USA

Age: WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2007

Sex: MALE


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> Band number: 1008-20973
> 
> Species: LARGE CANADA GOOSE
> 
> ...




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Banding Data 
Band Number 1078-49224 Banded 07/02/2010 
Species LARGE CANADA GOOSE Sex MALE 
Age of Bird WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2010 
Location PELICAN LAKE, INDIAN POINT (T64, R20, S1 NW) 1.03 W ORR , ST. LOUIS COUNTY, 
MINNESOTA, USA 
Bander DR JAMES BERDEEN 
MINNESOTA DIV OF FISH & WILDLIFE 
102 23RD ST NE 
BEMIDJI MN 56601 

Encounter Data 
Location ORR, ST. LOUIS COUNTY, MINNESOTA, Encountered 09/25/2011 
UNITED STATES


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

I erased the band and collar numbers and the location because I was on another forum and the the guys on there would try to call it in and try to hunt my spot after reading where the bird was banded and harvested. I highlighted the date because this was just a "sighting" of the neck collar and we were in the discussion about how I think it is a bunch of crap that you get your certificate via email instead of mailed to your house. anyways, here is the picture.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Sprig said:


> We shot 6 bands out of that flock last year opening early goose weekend (banded the same date and likely the same place)  That's probably the goose that made it away safely as I had to pull off of the bird and duck just before I got hit in the head with another my cousin had shot out of that flock.


Really? That's crazy! I think they were all banded at Marshal Chase's pond if you know where that is. Maybe 100 yards from where it was shot :lol: Didn't go too far to die!


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I got lucky again. A canada goose from New York! I forgot to photograph the bird but here is the band:










Information about your bird:

Species: CANADA GOOSE

Date banded: 07/07/2010

Banding Location: WESTON, NEW YORK, USA

Age: WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2010

Sex: FEMALE


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Got my second band on the opener. Another goose with a pretty fresh looking band. Considering all the geese that showed up I'm curious where it was banded


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Band number: 1068-06538

Species: LARGE CANADA GOOSE

Date banded: 06/17/2010

Banding Location: OAKHURST PARK MARINA, 6 1/2 MI N.W OF AKRON, TUSCOLA COUNTY, MICHIGAN, USA

Age: WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2010

Sex: FEMALE


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Well after 15 years of hunting duck hunting finally got my first duck band:

Band Number: 1837-51118
Species: MALLARD
Date banded: 09/02/2011
Banding Location: VALDERS, MANITOWOC COUNTY, WISCONSIN, USA
Age: HATCHED IN 2011 
Sex: MALE


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

My friend shot a banded goose while out in the blind with us two weekends ago. First band ever taken by our group on this lake in over 20yrs of hunting.

Shot in Northern MI on Oct 10
Banded in Reading Center, NY in 2010 when too young to fly
This goose probably went 15-20lbs it was huge for being only a year old. Awesome to shoot one from out that way.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

FBD had an excellent suggestion for me; The day after I lost a good friend, I needed to get out and reflect a bit in the way I know he'd want me to - out in the field.

first bird, rolls right in off my side and one shot from the 20ga.
band










so we submitted the bird in his name









thanks Sean


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

looks like a drake to me..........


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

banded in Ontario last year, do not remember the city. It is my sons first band!! I still do not have a goose band.








guess I will have to load it to photobucket first
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=228941563832782&set=a.225762744150664.56313.100001508215208&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Luck has it again for me this time!! 49 years Old????
Band number: *****-******
Species: *MALLARD*
Date banded: *08/05/1963*
Banding Location: *CRAINVILLE, ILLINOIS, USA*
Age: *HATCHED IN 1962 OR EARLIER*
Sex: *MALE*


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

AR34 said:


> Luck has it again for me this time!! 49 years Old????
> Band number: *****-******
> Species: *MALLARD*
> Date banded: *08/05/1963*
> ...


 Thanks to the offical bander of this duck John!! my hunting partner banded it 5min before he gave it to me. It was however a unclaimed band for a drake mallard!! O-well, payback time now!


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

i shoot a wood duck 3 years ago in my backyard on harsens island thats was banded in GA.. that was a lost bird lol


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

4 guys 4 birds 4 bands. Looked like a flock of about 20. My first banded bird. Was a great day.
Banded in 06 too young to fly


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Last week of the season was good to me 2 bands in 5 days.... 

1st one Shot 11/30/11 banded in 2009 too young to fly
in Davis Mi

2nd one Shot 12/4/11 banded in 2011 too young to fly
in Romeo Mi

With any luck late season should be fun.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Got my first one of the season and probably the last one unless I'm lucky again in the morn.

Species: LARGE CANADA GOOSE
Date banded: 06/19/2010
Banding Location: PT. MOUILLEE
Age: HATCHED IN 2009 OR EARLIER 
Sex: FEMALE










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

